# schwinn top tank design needed please



## char56 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am currently repainting my Schwinn cantilever tank and need help.Could anyone post up a picture of the top view of there tank either on the bicycle or off.Im having trouble getting it right and can't find any clear pics of an over head shot of the tank.All I can find are side views.Also want to check that I have done the underneath right, so any pics of that too would be a big help.This is my first repaint of a tank and any help would be greatly appreciated, Thankyou very much Charlie


----------

